# [Sonido] Problemas con ALSA (SOLVED)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

Tengo un problemilla con alsa, y es que no me hace funcionar esta tarjeta de sonido:

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

```

Es en un portatil con debian, he actualizado el kernel y he bajado manualmente desde alsa-project los paquetes, alsa-driver,alsa-lib y alsa-utils.

He compilado con éxito el paquete alsa-driver y cuando termina de compilar e instalar dicho paquete, en /etc/init.d ya tengo disponbile alsasound y puedo iniciar/parar/reiniciar el demonio alsa.

Pero mi pregunta es la siguiente...¿Si instalo el paquete alsa-driver manualmente, tendria que deshabilitar en el kernel la sección de Advanced Linux Sound Architecture? o deberia de dejarlo marcado?

No lo entiendo la verdad, porque, si dejo marcada esta opción en el kernel y instalo el paquete alsa-driver, que modulos estaria cargando en memoria? los del kernel o los del paquete alsa-driver?

Llevo un lio con esto de alsa impresionante.

Espero que me pudan ayudar.

Un saludo.

----------

## JotaCE

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Tengo un problemilla con alsa, y es que no me hace funcionar esta tarjeta de sonido:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No creo que tenga mucho sentido instalar alsa-drivers si tienes el soporte alsa otorgado por el kernel y efectivamente si, debes quitar dicho soporte para instalar el soporte de alsa-driver.

Saben ahora que soy usuario exclusivo de Gentoo ya me cuesta mucho trabajo si quiera instalar otras distribuciones de linux, sencillamente.... no se me dan!  :Very Happy:  Saludos a todos!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola jotace, muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Lo que no entiendo es una cosa. Cuando instalé la distro en el portatil, no funcionaba el sonido y fuí a reiniciar el servidor de sonido (como siempre /etc/init.d/alsasound) y no estaba el demonio alsasound ahi situado :S .

El demonio situado en /etc/init.d apareció una vez compilé manualmente alsa-driver.

También ví que además de lo que he comentado arriba, tenia instalado un paquete llamado alsa-base...¿Para que sirve ese paquete,entonces? ¿Si ya estaba marcado en el kernel el soporte para ALSA?

Como tu dices Jotace, yo también soy usuario exclusivo de gentoo, pero este es el portatil de mi novia y tenia que instalarle ubuntu para una sencilla utilización del portatil ya que desconoce 100% linux, pero estoy viendo que, es muy más dificil subsanar un problema de cualquier coas en ubuntu que en gentoo.

Hasta el fichero de xorg.conf lo recortaron :S, cuando antes habian como unas 30 lineas en dicho fichero, ahora ahi 6 lineas :S . 

Y si intentas recompilar el kernel orginal que te instala ubuntu al principio, es tarea casi imposible, ya que al recompilar dicho kernel empezaran los errores y más errores y más erros...Al final, lo que he hecho, es bajar el kernel de kernel.org y recompilar este, porque el kernel que venia con el ubuntu (con sus parches y tal) era imposible de recompilar.

Un saludo. 

Espero respuestas.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> El demonio situado en /etc/init.d apareció una vez compilé manualmente alsa-driver.

 

De leer eso me disponía a decir que te ha faltado instalar el paquete alsa-utils pero después veo que primero era en Debian, después Ubuntu... 

Ni idea entonces, pero con seguridad le ha faltado el "como se llame el paquete en ubuntu" equivalente al alsa-utils de Gentoo.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

Descubri en su oportunidad que otras distribuciones linux no manejan los mismos archivos de configuracion, aun mas nos los ubican en las mismas carpetas. esa es una de las razones por las cuales nos cueste algo de trabajo entender esa logica en otras distribuciones.

----------

## i92guboj

alsa-drivers or alsa "in-kernel", pero no ambos.

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Lo que no entiendo es una cosa. Cuando instalé la distro en el portatil, no funcionaba el sonido y fuí a reiniciar el servidor de sonido (como siempre /etc/init.d/alsasound) y no estaba el demonio alsasound ahi situado :S .
> 
> El demonio situado en /etc/init.d apareció una vez compilé manualmente alsa-driver.
> 
> 

 

Dos cosas: alsasound no es en realidad un servidor de sonido, ni un demonio ni nada parecido. Lo único que hace es restaurar los valores del mezclador al iniciar y salvarlos al cerrar el sistema. En otras palabras, no lo necesitas para tener sonido (aunque tendrías que cambiar el mixer cada vez que arranques o configurarlo usando otros medios). En segundo lugar, dicho script es parte de alsa-utils, no de alsa-drivers (lo que no tendría mucho sentido tampoco).

 *Quote:*   

> También ví que además de lo que he comentado arriba, tenia instalado un paquete llamado alsa-base...¿Para que sirve ese paquete,entonces? ¿Si ya estaba marcado en el kernel el soporte para ALSA?

 

Supongo que te refieres a un paquete de debian o la distribución que sea la que estás usando ahora. Dudo que aquí vayas a obtener dicha respuesta. No sería más fácil buscar en el sitio correcto?

http://packages.debian.org/lenny/alsa-base

O la que corresponda a tu distribución exacta...

 *Quote:*   

> Como tu dices Jotace, yo también soy usuario exclusivo de gentoo, pero este es el portatil de mi novia y tenia que instalarle ubuntu para una sencilla utilización del portatil ya que desconoce 100% linux, pero estoy viendo que, es muy más dificil subsanar un problema de cualquier coas en ubuntu que en gentoo.

 

Todo se reduce a lo que uno conozca mejor jeje.

 *Quote:*   

> Hasta el fichero de xorg.conf lo recortaron :S, cuando antes habian como unas 30 lineas en dicho fichero, ahora ahi 6 lineas :S . 

 

Xorg migró a HAL hace tiempo ya, y se supone que se debería autoconfigurar solito en la mayoría de los casos. Cosa que por supuesto nunca es así al final en casi ningún caso, siempre se requieren retoques manuales especialmente si se piensa usar algún driver propietario y si no usas un teclado inglés estándar, o tienes tabletas digitalizadoras o cualquier otro dispositivo no estándar.

 *Quote:*   

> Y si intentas recompilar el kernel orginal que te instala ubuntu al principio, es tarea casi imposible, ya que al recompilar dicho kernel empezaran los errores y más errores y más erros...Al final, lo que he hecho, es bajar el kernel de kernel.org y recompilar este, porque el kernel que venia con el ubuntu (con sus parches y tal) era imposible de recompilar.

 

Hablo desde la teoría, porque nunca he usado Ubuntu más de cinco minutos seguidos, pero en principio, si puedes rescatar la config de /proc/config.gz, sería tan simple como copiarla al dir de tu kernel y luego recompilar e instalar. Por supuesto eso también requerirá que recompiles cualquier driver de terceros que estés usando (nvidia, fglrx, ntfs3g probablemente, etc.).

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Descubri en su oportunidad que otras distribuciones linux no manejan los mismos archivos de configuracion, aun mas nos los ubican en las mismas carpetas. esa es una de las razones por las cuales nos cueste algo de trabajo entender esa logica en otras distribuciones.

 

El systema init de Gentoo es particularmente "complicado", en el sentido de que no es ninguno de los típicos sysvinit ni bsd-alike. Tiene bastantes peculiaridades. No tengo ni idea de lo que usan Ubuntu o Debian, estos días. Pero desde luego no tiene nada que ver con el init de Gentoo.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por sus respuestas.

Ya hacia tiempo que no veia a tanto usuario respondiendo en un topic  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  (Muchisimas gracias) . Ya añoraba a todos mis heroes de gentoo je je.

Veamos, i92guboj, si comentas que alsasound situado en /etc/init.d forma parte de alsa-utils, como es posible que, al dejar completamente sin servidor de sondio (alsa) a este portatil, desinstalando todo lo relacionado con ello y más tarde compilar a mano alsa-driver. 

Al finalizar la compilación e instalación del paquete alsa-driver (paquete tar de la página del proyecto), entonces, aparecierá alsasound /etc/init.d, pero...si aún no habia llegado a compilar e instalar alsa-utils, porque, el tarball oficial de alsa-driver instala también dicha utilidad?

Y ahora..ya he conseguido tener sonido en este portatil, pero lo he hecho funcionar creando un fichero llamado sound en /etc/modprobe.d, con el siguiente contenido:

```

options snd-hda-intel model=6stack

```

En esta ocasión, la verdad, no sé como ha funcionado esto... ¿Que pinta el archivo sound con alsa? Dicho archivo no estaba creado, y lo he tenido que crear yo.

¿Al levantar el servidor alsa comprueba ese fichero sound o algo asi?

Un saludo a todos. 

Muchas gracias por su preocupación y  ayuda.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo y gracias por sus respuestas.
> 
> Ya hacia tiempo que no veia a tanto usuario respondiendo en un topic   (Muchisimas gracias) . Ya añoraba a todos mis heroes de gentoo je je.
> 
> Veamos, i92guboj, si comentas que alsasound situado en /etc/init.d forma parte de alsa-utils, como es posible que, al dejar completamente sin servidor de sondio (alsa) a este portatil, desinstalando todo lo relacionado con ello y más tarde compilar a mano alsa-driver. 
> ...

 

Ni idea, pero el script alsasound es parte del paquete alsa-utils en Gentoo, lo puedes ver con un simple equery:

```
$ equery b /etc/init.d/alsasound 

 * Searching for /etc/init.d/alsasound ... 

media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21 (/etc/init.d/alsasound)
```

Y el paquete alsa-utils a su vez viene directamente del tarball alsa-utils que puedes descargar en el sitio principal de alsa:

```
$ emerge -pf alsa-utils

These are the packages that would be fetched, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/alsa-utils-1.0.21.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/alsa-utils-1.0.21.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/ftp.alsa-project.org/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.21.tar.bz2 ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/alsa/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.21.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.task.gda.pl/pub/linux/misc/alsa/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.21.tar.bz2 http://alsa.cybermirror.org/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.21.tar.bz2 http://dl.ambiweb.de/mirrors/ftp.alsa-project.org/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.21.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.silug.org/pub/alsa/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.21.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.21.tar.bz2 

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Y ahora..ya he conseguido tener sonido en este portatil, pero lo he hecho funcionar creando un fichero llamado sound en /etc/modprobe.d, con el siguiente contenido:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Estos archivitos asocian dispositivos con drivers determinados y permiten pasar opciones como en tu caso. Normalmente toda esta configuración debería ser automática, o como mucho realizarse con alsaconf. Tener que tocar los archivos para configurar alsa a mano es relativamente poco frecuente. En la mayoría de casos debería bastar con tener el driver correcto para tu chip de sonido cargado y unos valores adecuados en el mezclador. Pero  siempre hay casos y casos...

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por tu interes y respuestas i92jubog.

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, pero lo que no entiendo es...si el archivo sound (situado en /etc/modprobe.d) es un archivo de configuración de alsa, porqué no estaba cuando se instalo alsa?

Este archivo no existia, lo he creado yo nuevo con solamente ese contenido, y lo que no entiendo es, si es un archivo de configuración para alsa, ¿porque no estaba ahi?

Un saludo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo y gracias por tu interes y respuestas i92jubog.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, pero lo que no entiendo es...si el archivo sound (situado en /etc/modprobe.d) es un archivo de configuración de alsa, porqué no estaba cuando se instalo alsa?
> 
> Este archivo no existia, lo he creado yo nuevo con solamente ese contenido, y lo que no entiendo es, si es un archivo de configuración para alsa, ¿porque no estaba ahi?
> ...

 

Bueno, los archivos en ese directorio en realidad son más bien configuraciones para modprobe, que es el encargado de cargar los módulos. Los módulos de alsa son módulos como cualesquiera otros, no tienen nada de especial. Las configuraciones necesarias en ese directorio varían mucho según cada sistema y los módulos que necesite, y "sound" en realidad es un nombre arbitrario. Modprobe simplemente lee todo lo que haya en dicho directorio si no me equivoco, así que el nombre en realidad no debería importar. 

En gentoo en lugar de "sound" tenemos "alsa.conf" en dicho directorio, y según equery dicho archivo es también parte de alsa-utils, así que al menos aquí, dicha configuración es instalada por el paquete alsa-utils.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y otra vez gracias i92guboj.

A ese punto queria llegar yo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Modprobe simplemente lee todo lo que haya en dicho directorio si no me equivoco, así que el nombre en realidad no debería importar. 
> 
> 

 

No sabia que modprobe leia todos los ficheros de ese directorio, entoncés ya tiene su logica porque funciona esto...modprobe lee el fichero creado "sound" y le pasa esos parametros al servidor alsa y a funcionar. ¿Me equivoco?

Un saludo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo y otra vez gracias i92guboj.
> 
> A ese punto queria llegar yo
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Mi entendimiendo sobre todo lo que tenga que ver con configuración de módulos es bastante limitado, tampoco quiero dar explicaciones que excedan lo que yo se con seguridad porque te haría un flaco favor   :Wink:  Y más ahora que desde hace unos años no he tenido que tocar eso para nada. En las raras ocasiones que en que he tenido que usar parámetros para los módulos del kernel me he limitado a buscar a golpe de Google, y mirando en la documentación que viene en las fuentes del kernel.

Solo se que en ese directorio se guardan configuraciones para módulos del kernel, alias para dispositivos y cosas por el estilo. En este caso, configuraciones para los módulos relevantes para alsa, que no solo son el driver de tu tarjeta sino además y probablemente varios más en los cuales dicho driver se apoya para realizar varias tareas (midi, compatibilidad oss, sonido ac97 probablemente, y alguno que otro más).

----------

## ZaPa

Muchas gracias a todos y por todas sus grandisimas explicaciones (y muy buenas porcierto) jeje.

Un saludo, doy el tema por cerrado. Ya me quedo claro. 

Muchisimas gracias.

----------

